# What is the average price...



## Mandemetz (Jan 3, 2013)

... Of a purebred GR from a reputable breeder? What is considered a decent price and a "rip-off"? Signs of a bad breeder? I understand that all GR's, no matter price or lineage, are precious gifts (mine was only $300, no papers, just a pet and amazing). I may look into breeding or showing down the line. Also what are specific health clearances to look for?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Of a purebred GR from a reputable breeder? What is considered a decent price and a "rip-off"?


In your area, I think I would expect to pay anywhere between $1500 and $2500. Maybe $1500 being the average price. 

Over here $1200 seems to be the average price. 

Rip-off - I think it would really depend on the breeder and the dogs that were bred. I would not pay very much for a poorly bred dog.



> Signs of a bad breeder?


Somebody who is breeding underage dogs who have no clearances and are poor specimens of the breed. As well as somebody who is breeding appropriately as far as age and clearances and pedigree/quality, but operate in a way harmful to the dogs mental/physical/developmental health. The lady I bought my Danny from was a show breeder and she did and does breed very high quality goldens for both conformation and obedience. But she is on the "banned list" so to speak for the club referrals because she breeds too much. She will sometimes have 3-4 litters at a time. And speaking with somebody privately on this who interviewed in the last 5 years with her re/puppies - she has two homes, and has over 40 dogs between the two homes. These dogs are kept in the basement of the homes and likely do not receive the social interaction and training that they should. Because she also does not recognize various issues with the dogs she breeds as being hereditary, I've heard of more than a few dogs coming from this breeder developing OCD (bone chips in the elbow or shoulder). The person I spoke to privately was appalled that this breeder was pushing them to purchase two puppies... 



> I understand that all GR's, no matter price or lineage, are precious gifts


All dogs are precious. 



> I may look into breeding or showing down the line.


Hopefully breeding being something that is considered because of a dog's accomplishments, because of a pedigree with full health clearances the last 3-5 generations, and after independant and knowledgable consideration of the particular dog (not just somebody thinking a dog is pretty and should have puppies). 



> Also what are specific health clearances to look for?


Hips/elbows need to be xrayed by a vet per the OFA specs, and sent to the OFA (offa.org). The positioning of the dog for the xray can skew the results, so that's why you probably want to locate somebody who is experienced with doing OFA's. 

Eyes need to be cerfed by an eye specialist (not just a regular vet). 

Heart needs to be cleared by a cardiologist (not just your regular vet).


----------



## Mandemetz (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you for such an extensive, thought-out reply! The breeder I have been interacting with has been boasting about her "English Creme" Goldens, selling males for $2800 and females $3300... I though it was a little pricey and I've been reading that "English Creme" is a red flag.. She does breed other Goldens than these but I think I'll look elsewhere.. 

Any suggestions on good breeders in my area?? (Western Slope, Colorado) 

Thanks!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Mandemetz said:


> Thank you for such an extensive, thought-out reply! The breeder I have been interacting with has been boasting about her "English Creme" Goldens, selling males for $2800 and females $3300... I though it was a little pricey and I've been reading that "English Creme" is a red flag.. She does breed other Goldens than these but I think I'll look elsewhere..
> 
> Any suggestions on good breeders in my area?? (Western Slope, Colorado)
> 
> Thanks!!


I think that price is a red flag too, especially if females are priced differently.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Mandemetz said:


> Thank you for such an extensive, thought-out reply! The breeder I have been interacting with has been boasting about her "English Creme" Goldens, selling males for $2800 and females $3300... I though it was a little pricey and I've been reading that "English Creme" is a red flag.. She does breed other Goldens than these but I think I'll look elsewhere..
> 
> Any suggestions on good breeders in my area?? (Western Slope, Colorado)
> 
> Thanks!!


It's wise of you to look elsewhere. If you are interested in Goldens with English backgrounds, you might start here:

English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I would say 1200 to 1800 is the "average" price for a golden pup from a responsible caring breeder...
And anyone advertising "CREAM goldens" is NOT a responsible caring breeder! That right there is a huge flag to start with...
You will find terrific information here on what to look for!


----------



## Mandemetz (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you all!! Yeah a friend told me its a marketing ploy... I've decided against buying from her, but I did just get into contact with a breeder today who has amazing reviews.

I have seen several selling females priced higher than males. It's not a good sign? Sorry, kinda a newbie here  



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## johns001 (Apr 9, 2017)

*$3000!?*

I have been on a hunt for a new pet as the one I had has been put down. One of my friends have a golden retriever and I remember seeing it. I thought to buy one. But the price that I see is little over the budget. Does it really cost about $3000 as this article says - https://costmentor.com/golden-retriever-cost/ 

Can I hope to get some from any pet shelter? Are these breeds rare? I know the thread is old, but I guess someone could help me out


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

start a new thread or people will just answer the original post not realizing the new question is on the end of the thread. You will get more answers, tell us where your located which state so we can provide direction and average cost in your area or who your local rescues are.




johns001 said:


> I have been on a hunt for a new pet as the one I had has been put down. One of my friends have a golden retriever and I remember seeing it. I thought to buy one. But the price that I see is little over the budget. Does it really cost about $3000 as this article says - https://costmentor.com/golden-retriever-cost/
> 
> Can I hope to get some from any pet shelter? Are these breeds rare? I know the thread is old, but I guess someone could help me out


----------

